# roll back w10m build for project Astoria?



## saq333 (May 6, 2017)

Hello, it's 2017 and project Astoria was canned over a year ago, unsupported on current builds.  I've been wondering if it has been attempted or if it is possible to roll back windows 10 or even 8.1 to a build where Astoria works .(ability to load google play apps).
Would just love to try it out, for fun.  thanks


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

for which reason? to have bugged system and android apps which works terrible than windows apps? i love to play and trying things but Astoria and old W10M builds is nightmare


----------



## marianodelfino (May 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> for which reason? to have bugged system and android apps which works terrible than windows apps? i love to play and trying things but Astoria and old W10M builds is nightmare

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## saq333 (May 13, 2017)

I hear both of you, just bored and have some old windows phones to mess around with.


----------



## ram1MB (May 13, 2017)

Me too. I have a Lumia 930 and I wanted to roll back to a build which Astoria still works.


----------



## Nightsteed (May 13, 2017)

ram1MB said:


> Me too. I have a Lumia 930 and I wanted to roll back to a build which Astoria still works.

Click to collapse



There's a leaked 10240 ffu for the 930 (RM-1087) that has Astoria: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/installed-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000


----------



## FranckTheMiner (Jun 20, 2017)

Sooo... Would I be able to do it with a Lumia 830?


----------

